# humane way too kill pigeon



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

I need to know the most humane way to kill a pmv pigeon, 
It is sufferring horribly despite the support i am giving it, I live
In Toronto Ontario. It is 100% pmv not salmonella, I am experienced 
With pigeons and have done many tehabs, but this is the first 
One that I will have too kill outv off empathy. I do apologize for my typos 
As my computer odds broken and I am issuin my phone, any feedback would be greatly
Appreciated


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If it truly does need to be euthanized, it needs to be taken to a veterinarian for a lethal IV injection. There really aren't any "do it yourself" humane methods that we would or could suggest here.

Are you really sure there are no options for this bird?

Terry


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

How long has the bird been with you? Sometimes a PMV pigeon can take many months or years to improve. PMV birds usually exhibit a great deal of will power, and try everything possible to get around their disabilities and live like normal pigeons. It is heartbreaking for us to watch them struggle, but I don't think the PMV pigeon is suffering... I really suggest you let him live and see how he improves over time. Force feed him if he cannot pick the seeds. Place him in a well-padded enclosure if he is having balance issues. There are homeopathic remedies on the internet, which you can try.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Agree with Kunju. I (we) have over 30 pigeons who had PMV, in our rescues aviary. Several of them either never completely lost all the neurological signs, or did but they came back. Despite the disability, they just try to carry on like any other pigeon and manage very well with eating and drinking and even getting a mate. Of course, to see them may make someone uncomfortable, and they may then project that onto the bird(s) and decide they must be suffering.


----------



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

I am sure, it is really sad. Do you know of any rehabbers in Toronto?
I would take him any where, he got better for a while and then crashed again and now it is just not doing well, and i am runnong out time as i have top move got work on the 3rd,


----------



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

Sorry about the typos, i am familiar with pmv, and agree that he may recover over time
But as i said I am moving on the 3rd to ireland for a for work do they're no way he can come with me. There is no where i can bring him that I am aware of. I aalready hand feeding peas, gsrlic water and sometimes kaytees to support him, but he seems to be getting worse, i would love to see him recover. I have had him for almost a month. Does any one know of a place I can bring him in toronto where he might get a fair shot. Now he is back not bring able to stand on his own.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Seems to me there is something else going on with him, not just PMV.

Has he had any vet analyse samples or any other definite diagnosis?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with John that it sounds like maybe other things going on with him. Sorry you can't keep him or take him with you.


----------



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

Sorry about the typos, i am familiar with pmv, and agree that he may recover over time
But as i said I am moving on the 3rd to ireland for a for work do they're no way he can come with me. There is no where i can bring him that I am aware of. I aalready hand feeding peas, gsrlic water and sometimes kaytees to support him, but he seems to be getting worse, i would love to see him recover. I have had him for almost a month. Does any one know of a place I can bring him in toronto where he might get a fair shot. Now he is back not bring able to stand on his own.


----------



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

I tried tking him to an avian vet and they refused to treat him or even look at him,
Both the humane society snd the wildlife centre will not accept pigeons, even to euthanize
Because they are not a native species.


----------



## squirr3lgirl (Nov 22, 2013)

Does any one have any contacts in Canada


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What part of Canada are you in?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I have copied the posts to another thread on the adoption forum, too.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=71565

Anyone who can help, please post there.


----------

